# New Look Bars?



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

These bars seem quite nice and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with them? Googling hasn't turned up that many (if any) results, so I figured I'd turn to RBR.


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

*I saw the winged handle bars at my favourite bike store.....*

....on a 555 Look bikes. This store sells the 555 as a pkg., Centaur components including these winged bars. Trying the bars on the Look bike, stationery they were fantastic although I guess that's not the ultimate test. Really gives a cool look to the bike too and super light. I'm going back to the store to finalize my bike purchase. Unfortunately the Look 555 might be past my price range, $4000 not including the ridiculous Cdn. taxes. But it is a good deal with the goodies so I'm thinking twice. If you need more detail I can find out more about the bars. In fact I'd like them on any bike I get (if possible).


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Man that is a pretty tempting deal.

Anyway, I would love to know how much they're going for. I haven't had any luck turning up results for the bar that's not sold exclusively in Europe, and the more I think about them, the more tempting it is to lay down the cash for some new bars.

Edit/Update: So in some online searching I found a French dealership that was selling them for a somewhat affordable price (came out to $222 American after shipping). I went ahead and ordered a set. I'll try and post an update and/or pics once it arrives.


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

*Wow!*

 That makes the Look pkg. deal in the previous postings I had talked about even more tempting.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah, these bars are my "this is your reward for depriving yourself of sleep for another quarter and earning straight 4.0s" gift to myself. There are definitely better ways to spend my money but hey, you have to splurge sometime. Too bad I can't justify a warrantless purchase enough to get an actual Look frameset. 

What's truly scary is that these are selling in the US for $350. I would imagine that since these guys are French that they likely deal directly through Look, which would yield a lower price through cutting the middleman distributor.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

For $1200 on ebay, you can ger yourself a nice LOOK 555 frame.
Those bars are nice looking. The cable routing looks a little over done. Are those tubes, or just loops? i can't make it out.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

rensho said:


> For $1200 on ebay, you can ger yourself a nice LOOK 555 frame.
> Those bars are nice looking. The cable routing looks a little over done. Are those tubes, or just loops? i can't make it out.


Don't tempt me. I already have a nice frame and as a college student I probably shouldn't spend any more on bicycles. I'm kind of using the 585 as the "carrot on the stick" to keep me interested in school. 

Anyway, I have no idea on the routing. I like that it does have routing versus the typical grooves that require taping over the tops. I thought about the FSA wing and K sword, but to be honest I'm not too huge on the super loud graphics.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

the cable routing is a great add on, ask anyone who taped their FSA's

unfortunately these bars and stems (not pictured) have been put on the shelf, very few were released and the popularity of the frames is overriding the p and a production, you might see some trickle in summer at best


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

*My bike store has a bunch of those bars but only...*



sirbikealot said:


> the cable routing is a great add on, ask anyone who taped their FSA's
> 
> unfortunately these bars and stems (not pictured) have been put on the shelf, very few were released and the popularity of the frames is overriding the p and a production, you might see some trickle in summer at best


...as a package with the 555 frame.
By the way SirBikeAlot how do you like your 555 frame AND the centaur? I'm looking at the exact same set-up.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

sirbikealot said:


> the cable routing is a great add on, ask anyone who taped their FSA's
> 
> unfortunately these bars and stems (not pictured) have been put on the shelf, very few were released and the popularity of the frames is overriding the p and a production, you might see some trickle in summer at best


I think that Look may be pleasantly suprised if they put some of their components/accessories (bar/stem/cranks) a little more in the spotlight. Tracking down any information at all on any of these items is quite difficult, and I'm sure that people would be more willing to take the plunge if they were available to check out in a few bike shops or if there were at least one or two product reviews. 

That being said, I actually stumbled across the Look EDH bar at a LBS in Bellevue, WA while doing some window shopping with the girlfriend (priced a little high, but it was great being able to check it out while mine was still en route from France). Much more impressive in person than in the photos.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

DoubleT said:


> ...as a package with the 555 frame.
> By the way SirBikeAlot how do you like your 555 frame AND the centaur? I'm looking at the exact same set-up.


centaur is so overlooked in my opinion, its every bit as good as ultegra in my books, the shifting is so crisp, never a missed shift and i just love the ergolevers, you're never in a position wher eyou can't shift and brake

the 555 has been amazing, stiff yet compliant, i love how it descends too, i regularly hit 45mph and feel like i can take my hands off the bars (well not really but you catch my drift)
all that said my 585 Team Credit Agricole should be here tomorrow, hopefully i'll have it built for the first race of the season good friday


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

Dick Rhee said:


> I think that Look may be pleasantly suprised if they put some of their components/accessories (bar/stem/cranks) a little more in the spotlight. Tracking down any information at all on any of these items is quite difficult, and I'm sure that people would be more willing to take the plunge if they were available to check out in a few bike shops or if there were at least one or two product reviews.
> 
> That being said, I actually stumbled across the Look EDH bar at a LBS in Bellevue, WA while doing some window shopping with the girlfriend (priced a little high, but it was great being able to check it out while mine was still en route from France). Much more impressive in person than in the photos.


i think they're holding back until they have quatities to release to the public, wouldn't make much sense to hype them and not have any to sell i guess
when they are in full production the pricing should be very very competitive, no more than $10-15usd over an FSA


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

That bar should be avail through Veltec (Look's US distributor), to any store in the US...

It's really comfy due to its shape...Oh, and the cable guides are tubes that the cables run through.


----------



## magio (Jun 22, 2005)

Seems like i can get them for about $200 at my LBS, but i dont have the money atm  I REALY want one of those!


----------

